# Metabolic Ratio??



## frankm007 (Jan 3, 2001)

What is the best metabolic ratio to gain lean muscle mass while keeping the fat low... i've heard anywhere from 40 carb/30 pro/30 fat to 53 pro/37 carb/10 fat... HELP
thanx


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2001)

I don't think that there is an absolute answer, it's a controversial question.

My opinion and what I try to follow is:

40 protein /40 carbs /20 fat


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 3, 2001)

Im on a diet right now and it is 60-30-10.  Ive had huge gains but not without huge effort in the gym.


----------



## frankm007 (Jan 3, 2001)

60 protein? sure hope so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 otherwise the only huge gains ur gonna make is around ur waistline..hehehe... thats what im trying right now actually!! but d*mn its hard to bring those carbs down...


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 3, 2001)

NO NO NO!!  60 carbs, 30 protein, 10 fat.  Sorry about that.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## frankm007 (Jan 3, 2001)

oh alright... gaining lean muscle mass, or just weight?
thanx...keep it up 

what are ur stats


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 3, 2001)

It is used for both.  Lean muscle will come with the weight.  Right now im 155 from 135 a month ago.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## SWOLLMAN77 (Jan 13, 2001)

MY RATIOS RIGHT NOW ARE 40 PRO 40CARBS 20 FAT. ITS WORKSPRETTY GOOD I'AM LOSING SOME FAT AND I HAVENT SEEN ANY LOSS IN STENGHT OR MUSCLE.


----------



## frankm007 (Jan 14, 2001)

Great, i decided to give 40 pro/45 carb/15 fat a try...im loosing serious body fat!! my stomach is almost nearly flat (im so proud!) and i'm pretty sure i gained a milimeter on my biceps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll wait 2 months and see, then i might try 40/40/20 a try if the improvements aren't too much....


----------



## Cackerot69 (Jan 14, 2001)

i use 

40% carbs
30% protein
30% fat

to gain.

i use

50% protein
35% carbs
15% fat

to lose fat.


----------

